# Vostok Amphibian



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

Worth having if you already own a military classic?

Or just more of the same?

What's the lume like?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Worth having if you already own a military classic?


Do you mean actual military issue or military style? If military style, then sure. They make excellent "beaters", come in a wide range of stlyes, have a 31-jewel automatic movement (the modern ones anyway), are water-resistant to 200M, all for less than Â£30! I've owned four so far and will probably get some more, although I'd prefer some from the Soviet era. You can't go far wrong with an Amphibia in my opinion. I'm not sure which, if any, Amphibias are supposedly the military issue ones. All the military issue Russian watches I've seen appear to be Komandirskies, although some of these are contained in Amphibia cases.



> Or just more of the same?


Umm, not really sure what you mean. Yes, they're are "just more of the same" in the respect that there's nothing terribly special about them. Quality control's not great. Sometimes, I've found that they need running in for a few weeks before the movement loosens up and works reliably! Anyone else noticed that? Once run-in, they're great. Time-keeping is OK. You may get one that's spot on or one that runs a minute or two fast/slow per day and requires a bit of regulation. If you get an older one you may have difficulty getting it repaired if it ever goes wrong. It's probably easier to transplant the movement. It's all part of the fun of owning Russian watches











> What's the lume like?


OK. It depends on the dial style. The lume Vostok uses seems to require a bit more of a "charge" than some others and perhaps doesn't glow quite a fiercely as other concoctions. It's only really noticeable though if you do a side-by-comparison with another watch.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Quality control's not great. Sometimes, I've found that they need running in for a few weeks before the movement loosens up and works reliably! Anyone else noticed that? Once run-in, they're great. Time-keeping is OK.


Yes Rich, I've mentioned it before. Some of the less popular models rest in cold Russian warehouses for a year or two and need a bit of exercise and warmth before they can give of their best ( a bit like athletes







). I put it down to decreased lubricant viscosity







.

Glitchy setting and winding can also provide a little amusement







. I've always found that winding backwards a couple of turns after disengaging the screw down crown tends to cure this







.

I would say, in my experience, about 1 in 20 watches need some sort of remedial treatment.

I've never had to return a watch though.

A couple of Poljots have had to be returned.

All my Slavas have been perfect gentlemen







.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

IMHO...

The Amphibians are amongst the best deals going at present...

I was introduced to them, and to Russian watches in general, some years ago, by a late friend, who knew my tastes were for Swiss 1950's watches.

I bought a blue dial Amphibia and was amazed by the robustness and accuracy of the beast; OK, I walked with a list until I got used to the weight, but where else could you buy a new 31 jewel automatic for, (then), Â£25? With a guarantee!

I have since owned dozens, and currently have about half a dozen, having shed/shared many as presents to people who didn't know about Russian watches. Without exception they love 'em too...

My current watches include the black dial scuba, the original blue dial, and a couple of black dials with Cyrillic markings from Ukraine.

I like the older case with black bezel but they're not so common these days.

They're big watches, and look good on wide velcro straps, which help to spread the weight.

Buy a couple and try them; won't cost you a lot, and you can sell them if you don't get on with them.


----------

